# Leonardo Vinci (1690-1730)



## Razumovskymas

Italian opera composer. Some sources say he was a castrato singer too. Vinci is rumoured to have been poisoned by a jealous husband in the wake of an ill-advised affair, a story which is given by several reliable authorities without evident contradictions.

That's about it on wiki.

I only know 2 opera's of him. The first one is the incredibly wonderful "Artaserse" and its Vinci's last work, also considered to be his masterpiece. I bought it after I heard it's aria "Vo solcando un mar crudele" on the radio, sung by the wonderful countertenor Franco Fagioli. When I first heard the complete opera I was completely overblown by it's completely over-the-top late baroque abundance and Italian passion. At that time I was into a lot of Italian opera's of Händel. Compared to Vinci, Händel is quite a laid-back opera composer.

I think the style of "Artaserse" is somewhat related to the opera Buffe of that time, for me it's a bit related to Pergolesi's "La Serva Padrona". It's a bit simpler than a Händel opera but with more passion, it goes on and on with an incredible tempo and little resting points. I think it also is a bit of a predecessor of Mozarts early operas.

Artaserse is written for 5 castrato's and a tenor, so it's really a piece packed with bravoure-aria's. The recording I have is with Philippe Jaroussky, Max Emanuel Cencic, Daniel Behle, Franco Fagioli, Valer Barna-Sabadus and Yuriy Mynenco. 1 tenor and 5 countertenors with unbelievable clear voices (all respect Mr. Scholl but these 5 for me are out of your league)

The second opera I know is "Catone in Utica" but I never really gave it time because it didn't have the same immediate impact to me as Artaserse.

I classify him in the "one masterpiece-composers". The same with Weber's "Freischutz" and Catalani's "La Wally"

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ariasexta

I do not have discs of Leonardo Vinci`s music but I have cds of Johann Adolph Hasse（1699-1783) `s music, a younger contemporary composer of Leonardo Vinci. Hasse`s motets(Mottetti Virtuosi) did not immediately appeal to me for their late 18th century singing style, but I enjoy the oratorio"I Pellegrini al Sepolcro di Nostro Signore" immediately, soon afterward I found the motets to be enjoyable. One of the great joys of listening to baroque music is to be able to enjoy all the wide-variety of styles, if you can be able to appreciate all the styles you will be greatly entertained. Maybe not all people feel the necessity to dedicate much time and attention to music, then, baroque music is not for you, there will be more work that would sound unfavorably to you. I am tired of occasional unfavorable comments on the Amazons, criticizing the composers, they are just occasional listeners so they should be more restrained from leaving faddish comments on old classical music. They should be more patient or just stick to Romanticism music. I took 10 years to get my ears readied to various types of baroque music, to listen to baroque takes time and patience that is based on great passion for music. Baroque music is simply not for occasional listeners. So if you are about to dedicate more time to music, please do not be so picky about their works, get yourself more educated to listen to them instead.* In case of pop music people will immediately understand that some piece you do not like are for other people, you may no like some works does not mean anything about the composers capacity, therefore please do not pass judgement on any classical composers wilfully.*


----------



## SixFootScowl

There is a third opera by Vinci, apparently recently discovered and/or reconstructed. I just ordered it (also available on DVD).


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> There is a third opera by Vinci, apparently recently discovered and/or reconstructed. I just ordered it (also available on DVD).


You are getting very adventures. .....


----------



## Ingélou

There's a link here which features Vinci's opera The Lovers in the Gallery.
https://sundaybaroque.org/beautiful-music-in-difficult-times-october-20/

The series is entitled 'Beautiful Music in Difficult Times' and, guess what, was posted in 2020. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Edit: It's 'The Lovers in the Galley' - *Li zite 'ngalera*. Sorry. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li_zite_'ngalera
Plot synopsis:
The young man Carlo abandons his old love Belluccia in favour of a new one, Ciomma. Disguised as a man, Belluccia pursues Carlo. She manages to make several local ladies, including Ciomma herself, fall in love with her. When Belluccia's father, the galley captain Federico, arrives, he threatens Carlo with death, but Belluccia takes pity on him and the couple are reconciled and married. At the end of the opera we see the newlyweds sail back to their old hometown on Federico's galley (hence the title).


----------



## hammeredklavier

Interesting. Is he related to the famous Leonardo da Vinci by any chance?


----------



## Ingélou

hammeredklavier said:


> Interesting. Is he related to the famous Leonardo da Vinci by any chance?


 Nice point!

Google doesn't say, but the inference is not. Leonardo da Vinci had no direct descendants and anyway 'da Vinci' means came from (the village of) Vinci rather than being a surname.


----------

